
Amazon, Google and More Are Drawn to Home Services Market - aaronbrethorst
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/13/technology/amazon-google-and-more-are-drawn-to-home-services-market.html
======
robodale
Does Amazon offer an API to their Home Services area? I'd like to make an app
for home services providers to make it easy to keep up on their bids and
status.

------
chebum
This may seem like an opportunity for active plumbers who will adopt faster
and get more orders.

